# Case Fan Screws



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everybody :

Are Case Fans Screws all the same size ? I mean, "one size fits all...? I'm looking into buying extra Case Fan Screws....120mm


garystan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No.

Some screws are longer or shorter depending on the fans used.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I use silicone rubber mounts for most of my case fans as they dampen vibration and lessen noise. Even these come in two sizes, short for open-corner and long for closed-corner case fans.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Case fan screws are self tapping type and vary in length and diameter. 
Any PC shop should have different sizes. I use the hex head sheet metal screws.


----------

